

Tampa man accused of scamming Apple out of $309,768 - draker
http://www.tampabay.com/news/courts/criminal/tampa-man-accused-of-scamming-apple-out-of-309768/2189776

======
baldfat
TL:DR Man is denied sale with his Debit Card. Man pretends to call the bank
and gives a fake over-ride code. It works and he does it 42 times.

This is a hysterical life hack of an ancient system. That all a clerk has to
do is hit manual override after receiving a specific number of digits from a
customer or bank. When we live in a world of the internet this is the
solution?

